# Pontiac Restoration in NW Georgia



## Mhgto (Jul 10, 2014)

Can anyone refer me to someone who has experience restoring Pontiacs in the NW Georgia area? Need someone to work on a 1966 GTO with a 1967 Tri-Power motor.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You are not far from Year One which is a major supplier of GTO parts. You might contact them to see they can give you any references.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I think Auto Metal Direct also has their installation Center in Georgia, exact location I do not know. The Craig Hopkins videos are awesome....perhaps they can do the sheet metal replacement for you?


----------

